# raised panel cabinet doors



## stripit (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi. I need to make 4 rasied panel doors for the base unit for shelves in our new kitchen. I'm looking for a router bit set, (3 piece) to make them witth. the panels we have are 5/8" thick and have a 1" bevel showing. All the sets I have seen are ogee or somthing like that not a bevel, and are for 3/4" thick wood. Any suggestions would be most welcome.

Thanks Joel


----------



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

I believe you may find what you are looking for at precision bits. I have not tried there bits yet but they do have a lot of different designs.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I believe the MLCS bits will work with 5/8" or 3/4" panels.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Yes either source is good and will get you what you need.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Something like the Infinity 90-502?


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Or… if you want a simple bevel profile, you can cut that on the table saw with a tall fence.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Any panel raising bit can be used for either 5/8" or 3/4" as you are routing face side down.

The rail and stile bits are a bit fussier and generally set to 3/4".

M


----------

